# Portage Lakes Fundraiser Bass Tourney Oct 17



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello All,
I will be having a fundraiser bass tournament on Saturday October 17 for the 11U Ohio Lady Bombers Travel Softball Team. These 10 and 11 year old girls played 80 plus games last year, and really work hard for support!
The Tourney will be at the Rt.93 ramp and will be from 8:30 - 4:30 . The entry fee will be $80.00 pre-pay by mail and $90.00 at the ramp. You can get entry fliers at Kames and at Fishermans Central. Also, you can go to Facebook and search Ohio Lady Bombers 04 , https://www.facebook.com/bomber2004?fref=ts.. There you can print out an entry form. I am having boat #s go by mailings , then ramp pays will pull #s for boat #. I have Joe Headley from Wednesday nighters running the scales . ALL 100% of SPONSOR MONEY WILL GO BACK TO THE FISHERMAN. We have Kames , Fishermens Central , ARE Truck Caps , Waikem Ford , Homeplate , Vics Sports Center and DICK's Horseradish Co. as sponsors. 

Also, we will have doughnuts in the morning and hot dogs at the end!!

This will be a great time for the girls to work and the fishermen to go and compete for fun!!

Please , if anyone has any questions feel free to contact me anytime. [email protected] or call me 330-417-4693.

Thanks for your support!
Bobby Nash
Ohio Lady Bombers 04


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't the Central basin annual benefit tourney on the 18th ?


----------



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes , it is.
Saturday was the only day I could get a permit for.
B


----------



## Bassguy59 (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome,,,Great guy,,Good cause and gives guyz an opportunity to avoid the noble but very chaotic tourney the next day. I'm in


----------



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey , the mailings are coming in good! Looks like its going to be a great turnout!!

Just wanted to remind everyone, October 17th and the girls are excited to work hard!!

Anyone that has any questions, please feel free to contact me anytime!

Thanks,
Bobby Nash
330-417-4693


----------

